

Lenovo *still* shipping laptops with Superfish - mergy
http://mergy.org/2015/03/lenovo-still-shipping-laptops-with-superfish/

======
SamReidHughes
Of course they are. If Windows Defender solves the problem it would be crazy
and pointless for them to go mucking with inventory or changing every install
process.

